# What did you make today?



## Stewgera70 (May 13, 2019)

After 5 hrs and 10 in gas. I made about 30 bucks today. Dogshit money.


----------



## Dustinmc406 (Apr 1, 2019)

You may wanna rethink how and when you’re driving


----------



## Uberboomarang (Jun 21, 2019)

Crappy, three hours $70 before expenses.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Hit my usual $100 quota here in RVA. I typically drive between 2 pm to 10.

The colleges are out and things slowed down a bit. But I am keeping an eye on events and learning my market better.

Definitely been some slow days where I have shut everything off and headed home, though.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I took the day off. It was my mom's birthday and I was in charge of the party.


----------



## Uberboomarang (Jun 21, 2019)

Coachman said:


> I took the day off. It was my mom's birthday and I was in charge of the party.


Hope she had a Happy birthday!


----------



## Zaarc (Jan 21, 2019)

I had a pretty good day. 150 after tolls and gas for 8 hours. Better than my usual average. Like everyone else I have shit days and unicorn days. After next week I will have completed 6 months of this, so I intend to crunch a bunch of numbers to see what my real average is.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Stewgera70 said:


> After 5 hrs and 10 in gas. I made about 30 bucks today. Dogshit money.


22 rides - 8 hrs = $278.88


----------



## Dustinmc406 (Apr 1, 2019)

Bout 4 hours online $105.50


----------



## comrademario (Jun 23, 2019)

375 for 9 hrs of driving. 18 rides. Saturday was busy today.


----------



## Christina Green (Jan 27, 2019)

Took the day off to hang with my daughter.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

100 in 4.5hr. About avg this time of year.

Yesterday made 90 in 3 hr.

Seems like in app plus tips averages 22 per hour before expenses.


----------



## Zaarc (Jan 21, 2019)

IR12 said:


> 22 rides - 8 hrs = $278.88


Is that typical for you? What is the minute/mile rate out there?


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

$234, 6trips, 17 hours... Online from my home.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Last day I drove was Friday. 6.5 hours. Daytime. $215. 

But the stars kinda aligned. 1 $100+ trip. $35 Lyft bonus. $15 returned item fee. 

Had to stop driving in the middle of the day because of car problems. Replaced the ignition coil. Diagnosis time, running for part and replacing took me off the road for 1.5 hours.


----------



## ssahin1977 (Apr 11, 2019)

Uberboomarang said:


> Crappy, three hours $70 before expenses.


You did good my friend.why you are saying crappy?

3 hours max your gas expense can be $ 10 so $ 60 for 3 hours,what you want else ?


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

$63 in 2.25 hrs had things to do so took rest of the day off. Could have tanked after that or been a $$ day we will never know. But was nice for a change to amke some oney in a short peroid of time but when you get a $35 airport trip and a $17 trip back to back it helps.


----------



## SJCorolla (Jul 12, 2017)

$141 in 6.5 hrs. I don't drive Saturday nights anymore.

One thing I notice is that the DF tends to be reliable on Saturday afternoons. Even though I'm in a busy area, there are still enough rides going my way that Uber keeps the DF on until I'm within a couple miles from home.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## RebULfyt (Jun 3, 2019)

Worked one of my other jobs and got out late, so only popped on for 1:45. Made $46.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I'm on Salary.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

I worked in Cleveland yesterday during all day major events and after about the same amount of hours garnered 27.00 which after employee and employer taxes and expenses will bring me to about 10.00 which equates to about 2.00 per hour for using my time and resources. The scary thing is that it was one of the busiest days of the year with so much going on. Reinforced why I don't do this much anymore.


----------



## Erin C Banning (Jul 3, 2018)

$87.45 in 7.5 hours after subtracting gas, 12 rides between Uber & Lyft --> pretty slow and sucky Saturday night


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

308.99 gross in 11.88 hours. (22 trips)(264 miles)
214.55 net (estimate)
26.12/hr gross
18.14/hr net (estimate)


----------



## Uberboomarang (Jun 21, 2019)

IR12 said:


> 22 rides - 8 hrs = $278.88


Gay pride? Or you were just curious?


ssahin1977 said:


> You did good my friend.why you are saying crappy?
> 
> 3 hours max your gas expense can be $ 10 so $ 60 for 3 hours,what you want else ?


I usually average $32 per hour before expenses. Only part time. Gas is not your only expense.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> 308.99 gross in 11.88 hours. (22 trips)(264 miles)
> 214.55 net (estimate)
> 26.12/hr gross
> 18.14/hr net (estimate)


Was that in a single day? I can't get that hourly rate sustained. Drunk patrol?


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

OldBay said:


> Was that in a single day? I can't get that hourly rate sustained. Drunk patrol?


That was a single day. There are slow parts of the day, and lucrative parts of the day. But I find that if I put in 12 hours, I get pretty consistent results from day to day. I work a 70 hour week on uber. What I lack in hourly rate, I make up for with long hours. The ant can't afford to stop running.


----------



## RodB (Jun 17, 2019)

nouberipo said:


> I worked in Cleveland yesterday during all day major events and after about the same amount of hours garnered 27.00 which after employee and employer taxes and expenses will bring me to about 10.00 which equates to about 2.00 per hour for using my time and resources. The scary thing is that it was one of the busiest days of the year with so much going on. Reinforced why I don't do this much anymore.


Wow, I figured Cleveland would be much better. Was thinking of going there to drive next month. Doing a little in state vacation..
I might have to rethink that


----------



## Disgusted38 (Dec 18, 2018)

$53 in 2 hours. Stopped to spend the day at the beach. Will drive again tonight at 11pm. One of the best nights here w less drunks.


----------



## Dave Bust (Jun 28, 2017)

12 rides,,310 miles $450 in 7 hours - $40 gas,,,mostly xl rides with lyft who just raised rates in the resort town near me to 2.10 per mile and 65 cents per minute is my take,,,,regular lyft $1.33 per mile 45 cents per minute,,,but This is only for the next 10 weeks,,,on Saturdays only, then the summer traffic dies

I wish i did uber black suv here,,,the pay is $4.50 per mile and $1 per minute,,some of the black suv guys are clearing $1000 in 12 hours on Saturdays


----------



## Uber_Paul83 (Mar 4, 2019)

**** all


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Lyft made 60 dollars in an hour and 45 minutes.

First pax was some guy that needed saving off one of the main roads, but he was rude on the phone. First time I picked up I put the phone on mute like I always do and he murmurs "why doesn't this guy pick up his damn phone" I'm like...yup not happening. There's always another ant to pick up your rude ass. Enjoy the 90 degrees.

Picked up some other random couple from car dealer for typical shit money. Then finally I saw a ping for a guy named Doug who needed a ride ON THE HIGHWAY. I'm like welp...he obviously needs help and God must be saying something if they sent me ANOTHER SOS ride. I saw their car as I was going up the highway so knew they were definitely there to pick up. Was a dude and his girl/wife. Bout late 40s 50 type deal. Of course the man hypes up his woman and says "yeah man I ran out of gas you know it happens my lady was distracting me you can tell". In my situation it always works better to hype up the woman so I just said "yeah I can see she looks great you picked a good one".

Then he leaves out the car at the gas station to get gas and she tells the story about how she's run out of gas multiple times and has had situations where her car breaks down, but since she looks really nice a gentleman always comes to help. He then comes back in the car, drive back to the highway and he fills up gallon of gas for his car. They thank me and he comes back with 40 bucks cash and walk off.

50 bucks in 20 minutes, my ass went right home since I was on the exit for my house. Might do a couple more restaurant and shuffle deals before the night is over or just wait until tomorrow. Hopefully I get somewhere around that lucky the rest of the week. I'll need it.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

$14. I was driving to fill the lawnmower gas can and logged in. Instant ping.


----------



## tmart (Oct 30, 2016)

Dustinmc406 said:


> You may wanna rethink how and when you're driving


I'm not sure that would help in some markets like in Kansas or Missouri, there are so many drivers it's like 2 pings an hour - (and sometimes short trip after short trip) only so many places to be be in our cities.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Today was a little slow. I worked 12:30pm to 5:49pm and made $96. That's a gross of just under $18/hr.


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

it was slow, though I started later than I wanted. I made a whopping $16 in two hours and was too aggravated to drive around too much. I called quits and took the rest of the day off. God I hope I win the lotto soon :biggrin:


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Last ping I accepted was an airport rematch around 3pm on Friday afternoon on my way home from the office. Had a pretty good week, but I better not post my numbers because some people tend to get their panties in a wad and complain about cherry picking. :whistling: :biggrin:


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

TomTheAnt said:


> Cherry picking


These fornicating rideshare companies dont pay enough and take too much out the fare to not cherry pick. Unless you got some 20k mile or lower car that you only paid 5000 for youre wasting time and money being an ant. Especially if this is your fulltime job. I live 45 minutes away from downtown so dont always want to ant and force dead miles on my car every day im out.

The goal is always to make money with as little or no miles put on the car as possible. If you have to put a lot of miles for the money it hurts you someway, somehow with these rates and shit bonuses. Uber and Lyft paying us like savages so we have to drive like savages.

Gettting a luxury or black to roll the fancy people around can work for extra spending money if you have another more lucrative job


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Gtown Driver said:


> These fornicating rideshare companies dont pay enough and take too much out the fare to not cherry pick.


Absofriggnlutely!!!


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

TomTheAnt said:


> Last ping I accepted was an airport rematch around 3pm on Friday afternoon on my way home from the office. Had a pretty good week, but I better not post my numbers because some people tend to get their panties in a wad and complain about cherry picking. :whistling: :biggrin:


Living under an airport runway is nothing to brag about.

My guess, anyone who can sit at home and screen for lucrative rides doesn't live in a very nice area. Or they do and they are only doing rideshare for entertainment purposes.

The point about cherrypicking is that it works depending on where you live, and screenshots of cherrypicked earnings don't tell the entire story. (Like the other 40+ hours you spent at home playing Solitaire while waiting for a good ping.)

Nothing against cherrypicking, just the people who do it and pretend they are superior to the "ants" (who are grinding away and making real money.)


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Super/Strategy Ants are one thing even though i still dont agree with the miles they put on their car. Either way youre always getting paid half or less of what you would have 4 years ago so youre losing out regardless. Still should be mad youre not getting paid what people before you were. Just better at managing whats left than the worst of them.

The dumb ants picking up every ping and pool airport trip on a car thats too expensive to do it in are wasting too much time and money.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Gtown Driver said:


> Super/Strategy Ants are one thing even though i still dont agree with the miles they put on the car.
> 
> The dunb ants picking up every ping and pool airport trip on a car thats too expensive to do it in are wasting too much time and money.


Everyone thinks they are doing it better than everyone else.

Only some people actually say it.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

OldBay said:


> Everyone thinks they are doing it better than everyone else.
> 
> Only some people actually say it.


Cant blame people for making it that way. There's no competing for the job like a regular corporate job, so people go about the best way to get the gig money


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

A steak


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

TXUbering said:


> A steak


Spoken like a real Texan


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

OldBay said:


> Living under an airport runway is nothing to brag about.
> 
> My guess, anyone who can sit at home and screen for lucrative rides doesn't live in a very nice area. Or they do and they are only doing rideshare for entertainment purposes.
> 
> ...


You are making a hell of a lot of *ASS*umptions right there. Like I said in the other thread the other day: don't hate the player, hate the game. :wink:


----------



## RoyalC33 (Jun 21, 2019)

sunday i was online for 8.5 hours. 22 trips
grossed $244 plus 13 cash tips (total 30 in tips)
this was my second weekend driving w/ uber and my best day so far!


----------



## d1a1v7e8 (Nov 22, 2017)

Sunday was a decent day. I was online for 6 hours and 45 minutes and made $275 before expenses.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

idk how people make $40/hour avg over a long stretch of time.

if it pays .80/mi and you are constantly driving 60mph with no dead miles, the most you will makes is $48/hr. (plus tips and time)

Reality is that average speed is closer to 30mph or less and 30%-50% are dead miles.

No amount of driving skill/strategy will overcome limits of basic pay structure.

Sure you can cherrypick airport runs and turn off the app on the way back to make hourly look better. 

Guys making more than 25/hr sustained are either in a $1/mi+ market, are driving XL/select, or are turning off the app on the way back to exclude dead miles.


----------



## JamesBond008 (Mar 26, 2018)

Stewgera70 said:


> After 5 hrs and 10 in gas. I made about 30 bucks today. Dogshit money.


AUS $400 dollars in eight hours.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

$103.97 in 4 hours and 13 minutes, home by 8.30am and I'm done with RS for the day. And for those that are wondering: yes, the app was on the whole time. :wink:


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

It could have been better if the distance of the DF trips (0846, 1813 and 1833) were a bit longer. I did not drive after dinner because of the homosexual parade. A $3.5 surge does not justify the hassles associated with road closures in DT.

The first DF was for Houston IAH airport. Hey Uber! Don't you always ping me with 45+? Why not give me one when I need it?


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Dafuq??? Where are you driving?
I am lucky if after a whole day I get to $100... before expenses...


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

BigRedDriver said:


> Last day I drove was Friday. 6.5 hours. Daytime. $215.
> 
> But the stars kinda aligned. 1 $100+ trip. $35 Lyft bonus. $15 returned item fee.
> 
> Had to stop driving in the middle of the day because of car problems. Replaced the ignition coil. Diagnosis time, running for part and replacing took me off the road for 1.5 hours.


Were you trained to be a mechanic or did you just watch YouTube "how to" vids?


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Woohaa said:


> Were you trained to be a mechanic or did you just watch YouTube "how to" vids?


Been working on my own cars since I was 15. I'm 62 now. But YouTube is excellent resource. This repair was probably as easy of one I've ever done. Disconnect a wire harness. Remove spark plug wires. 3 bolts holding it on. Reverse to install.

And it was completely in the open.


----------



## Mikeoftulsa (Dec 10, 2018)

Stewgera70 said:


> After 5 hrs and 10 in gas. I made about 30 bucks today. Dogshit money.


12 hours, 25 in gas, ~$300 (both friday and saturday)


----------



## treesweets dancer (May 4, 2019)

ssahin1977 said:


> You did good my friend.why you are saying crappy?
> 
> 3 hours max your gas expense can be $ 10 so $ 60 for 3 hours,what you want else ?


In the long run there is more than gas. U don't get all $60. Part of that goes to yr savings for tires & brakes & oil & stuff. & for future repair, or replacing of the car if u wanna go that route



W00dbutcher said:


> View attachment 330689


Condolences. That's harsh. Even without expenses that'd be sad.

Anyone think maybe the rates are too low & the driver saturation a little high? Maybe?


----------



## AndyP21502 (Dec 17, 2018)

Logged on 3 times last week -Monday, Saturday and yesterday. 16 hrs total. Made $73.36 on Saturday being on 6hrs. Ended up with 12 trips, $110 for the week.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

4a - 10a $244


----------



## d1a1v7e8 (Nov 22, 2017)

OldBay said:


> idk how people make $40/hour avg over a long stretch of time.
> 
> if it pays .80/mi and you are constantly driving 60mph with no dead miles, the most you will makes is $48/hr. (plus tips and time)
> 
> ...


All of the above for me except turning off the app. I drive XL and I'm in a $1+ market.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

treesweets dancer said:


> Anyone think maybe the rates are too low & the driver saturation a little high? Maybe?


Apparently not.
According to a lot here, making $20/hr is considered "slow" and making $40/hr is considered just "decent".


----------



## treesweets dancer (May 4, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Apparently not.
> According to a lot here, making $20/hr is considered "slow" and making $40/hr is considered just "decent".


Idk how they do it. If ur somehow on X ride for 60 straight minutes u get $17.55 for time + $1.65 base in SF, CA, considerably less than that in the surrounding towns. SF is 7X7 miles.

So *$19.20* plus 68.25c a mile. If u went 15 miles in that hour (4 minute mile avg is the high end of avg fast, u can go faster at times with no traffic, often slower with normal traffic, & much slower, but I'm being reasonable toward the maximum end for rhetoric's sake, like: "_even if_ ur doing well all day long...."). I'll be rounding to nearest 5c for aesthetics.

$19.20 + $10.25 = *$29.45/hr*.

If ur more realistically on meter 40/60 minutes, thats _2/3rds of $29.45_.

*$19.65/hr*. Say you did 3 rides in the hour, so two more $base rates is $3.30 (One $1.65 was already added above to $17.55time).

*$22.95/hr* gross for pretty optimal utilization & driving conditions. Make an argument for someone who is doing better than that, but my point is even then, they'll just be getting closer to that $29/hr by adding a few miles & minutes.

Not _regularly_ getting *$30+/hr* (yeah, u can pick the 2 best hrs of the day & regularly do so with surge strategy, but c'mon). The faster u drive the less u make per mile, so higher per hr earning from doing more miles has a slight offset in the greater expense per gross dollar of doing more miles.

This isn't meant to be an accurate whatever. It just shows the limits of the rates. If ur on the fwy all the time you'd get more per hour, but typcially, driving 40mins on the fwy means u left the city & ended up somewhere with far less rides, more spaced apart, with a lower pay rate. Not that you get another fwy ride to keep up the faster earnings.

My analysis shows, the time rate is constant, but yr miles can only be moved a few per hour. I did a 4 minute mile example, which is an optimistic number. U may add a couple more miles if ur lucky, which only gives u two more 68c in yr hour.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

*What did you make today?*

*I made shrimp scampi for lunch today. It's my specialty. The wife loved it.*


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

treesweets dancer said:


> Idk how they do it. If ur somehow on X ride for 60 straight minutes u get $17.55 for time + $1.65 base in SF, CA, considerably less than that in the surrounding towns. SF is 7X7 miles.
> 
> So *$19.20* plus 68.25c a mile. If u went 15 miles in that hour (4 minute mile avg is the high end of avg fast, u can go faster at times with no traffic, often slower with normal traffic, & much slower, but I'm being reasonable toward the maximum end for rhetoric's sake, like: "_even if_ ur doing well all day long...."). I'll be rounding to nearest 5c for aesthetics.
> 
> ...


I think the people who report $40/hr as "decent" are turning off the app on return trips, and they probably aren't counting all the time before the first pickup and driving home after the last.

I see people report that they work 6.37 hours and make $275... The only way this happens if they are doing airport trips and are turning off the app on return. Were actually out there for 12 hours, they are just reporting what the app sees.

Its possible to hit 40/hr over an hour, maybe two, but not possible to sustain that through a work day if you're counting all the time.

This just in: People lie.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

OldBay said:


> People lie.


They do? So you're saying that there really isn't a Santa Clause or an Easter Bunny?


----------



## treesweets dancer (May 4, 2019)

OldBay said:


> This just in: People lie.


& I squelched their lie with numbers. For the sake of the newbs & those not yet driving who may not know who to believe. & to the ignorant, they see positive sounding people saying one thing & "negative" sounding people saying the opposite. Common prejudice would steer them toward believing the negative people are just whiners. But if they happen to see that one post, the propaganda may take a slight hit in its effectiveness.

Now I gotta get back to letting the internet know Tower 7 blew up the shadow people.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

OldBay said:


> Living under an airport runway is nothing to brag about.
> 
> My guess, anyone who can sit at home and screen for lucrative rides doesn't live in a very nice area. Or they do and they are only doing rideshare for entertainment purposes.
> 
> ...


Thanks bro



OldBay said:


> idk how people make $40/hour avg over a long stretch of time.
> 
> if it pays .80/mi and you are constantly driving 60mph with no dead miles, the most you will makes is $48/hr. (plus tips and time)
> 
> ...


I'm a grinding ant here in PHX and Im hard pressed to hit 20/HR here in the summer. It's ok, If I make 800 gross a week Ill survive


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

Zaarc said:


> I intend to crunch a bunch of numbers to see what my real average is.


I wouldn't do that if I were you unless you enjoy being depressed.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Today was Monday 6-25- 2019

I made $366.72 in an extended session that was a result of my mistake around 9:45 pm that left me out until 11:45. My fault but I made $366 in ten hours.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> They do? So you're saying that there really isn't a Santa Clause or an Easter Bunny?


No, they're real.


----------



## Steven V (Jul 24, 2018)

Left house at 6 pm and returned to driveway at 11:30 pm $178 after gas money taken out.


----------



## Wasted_Days (Aug 15, 2017)




----------



## UberNorthDfw (Nov 22, 2014)

OldBay said:


> I think the people who report $40/hr as "decent" are turning off the app on return trips, and they probably aren't counting all the time before the first pickup and driving home after the last.
> 
> I see people report that they work 6.37 hours and make $275... The only way this happens if they are doing airport trips and are turning off the app on return. Were actually out there for 12 hours, they are just reporting what the app sees.
> 
> ...


They are probably mostly XL trips to and not X and if you do an XL from the airport it's at least a $50 trip


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Here in Arizona, today was Tuesday, 6/25, I drove from 0500 to 1130 and I made about $95, including some cash tips. I figure before expenses, that is around $14 hr. I will easily meet my expenses this month, but I would prefer it be more. I dunno, maybe Lyft is being P/A and throttliing me. The app started out this morning showing me in West Africa, for about the first hour, normally when it starts the GE view, it quickly drills in on my actual location on the planet, but not today. 

Yesterday, right after getting a ping in Tempe, the Lyft app just hung and would not present the mapping at all, it was locked and nothing was happening. I drove for a bit and it didn't clear, so I rebooted. I then remembered that I also keep Lyft running on my mobile - in case I need to cancel quickly. It was working, and I was driving in the wrong direction. I finally got straightened out, then when I arrive in the apartment complex, there is, of course, nobody waiting at the pin. I stopped for a moment, then I get the "COA 1 Pass" text and it's like, "oh HE__ NO! I cancelled right there a drove on. A few minutes later, the app just shuts down and I get a popup message about how I"m cancelling too many rides and I'm being bad and world economies could crumble if I keep it up, so I should be put in a time out. Mind you, this is the first ride I've cancelled from Lyft in weeks, in fact my acceptance rate is at 94% after cancelling that ride. 

Anyway, whatever. It's summertime, and for me this means I have to go outside my normal boundaries if I want income to remain somewhat consistent. I gave a ride to a crackhead and then another ride to a stoner today. I'm really breaking down those walls!


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

UberNorthDfw said:


> They are probably mostly XL trips to and not X and if you do an XL from the airport it's at least a $50 trip


You know, it could be that, but when they quote high earnings, they almost never say they are XL.


----------



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

What is a "COA 1 Pass"?


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Coyotex said:


> What is a "COA 1 Pass"?


Call on arrival 1 passenger= non emerge med run


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

$148. 7.75 hours. 137 miles

In this market, for a Tuesday that’s not half bad. 

4500 high school drama students in town this week. Helped a lot.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Coyotex said:


> What is a "COA 1 Pass"?


Translates to "junkie ride to methadone clinic" The last one I took, before this one, either ate or stole all my starburst and failed to tip me. The one before that barely made it before the buzzer and my departure, then had the gall to tell me "next time, park over here when you drop me off" as I dropped him in the clinic parking lot. I've had them yell at me because they couldn't find me in a ten-car parking lot, me being the only car with a lyft amp, and about 30% of the time, they fail to show up for the ride at all. Generally, when I see that text message, it translates to "this is gonna be a suck ride".


----------



## libingbing (Apr 17, 2017)

Stewgera70 said:


> After 5 hrs and 10 in gas. I made about 30 bucks today. Dogshit money.


That's an insult to Dogshit.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> $148. 7.75 hours. 137 miles
> 
> In this market, for a Tuesday that's not half bad.
> 
> 4500 high school drama students in town this week. Helped a lot.


Jelly. I can get that hourly rate, but not eight hours of it.

IDK what to do. I think new summer ants and throttling make this a PT gig.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Hit my usual $100 quota here in RVA. I typically drive between 2 pm to 10.
> 
> The colleges are out and things slowed down a bit. But I am keeping an eye on events and learning my market better.
> 
> Definitely been some slow days where I have shut everything off and headed home, though.


Do you do this full time Benjamin?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

SleelWheels said:


> Do you do this full time Benjamin?


Yes as in just about every day - usually around 2 to 11pm but I'm switching things up a bit.

Had a long distance ping to the middle of nowhere today, GPS got me lost due to road closures that it wasn't familiar with and trying to route me down roads that either were a dead end or have been closed since probably sometime in the 80s.

Made $34 on that trip, by the time I was back in the city I was just spent.

I'll probably start a thread about it soon ?


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Yes as in just about every day - usually around 2 to 11pm but I'm switching things up a bit.
> 
> Had a long distance ping to the middle of nowhere today, GPS got me lost due to road closures that it wasn't familiar with and trying to route me down roads that either were a dead end or have been closed since probably sometime in the 80s.
> 
> ...


Thanks Benjamin, We're in the same area. I'm hoping for the best but have read a lot of negative stories about rideshare income.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

SleelWheels said:


> Thanks Benjamin, We're in the same area. I'm hoping for the best but have read a lot of negative stories about rideshare income.


It's slow at the moment. I was doing very well, the colleges cleared out and we're in a slump.

Feel free to message me, I'm in touch daily with another RVA driver from the forum.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

OldBay said:


> Jelly. I can get that hourly rate, but not eight hours of it.
> 
> IDK what to do. I think new summer ants and throttling make this a PT gig.


I don't think for a minute it's going to last. College World Series has many locals in Omaha. When it ends, so does my business


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> It's slow at the moment. I was doing very well, the colleges cleared out and we're in a slump.
> 
> Feel free to message me, I'm in touch daily with another RVA driver from the forum. :smiles:


Thanks Benjamin! Do you mean message here on the thread or is there another way to ping you?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

SleelWheels said:


> Thanks Benjamin! Do you mean message here on the thread or is there another way to ping you?


Start here


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Start here :smiles:


Cool, I probably won't start driving until next week. I'll let you know how it goes!


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

welikecamping said:


> Translates to "junkie ride to methadone clinic" The last one I took, before this one, either ate or stole all my starburst and failed to tip me. The one before that barely made it before the buzzer and my departure, then had the gall to tell me "next time, park over here when you drop me off" as I dropped him in the clinic parking lot. I've had them yell at me because they couldn't find me in a ten-car parking lot, me being the only car with a lyft amp, and about 30% of the time, they fail to show up for the ride at all. Generally, when I see that text message, it translates to "this is gonna be a suck ride".


Yuck! I will be avoiding that BS! They always use that COA 1 Pass lingo? And can't you just downrate and report them so you unpair? Or do you need every ride you can get?


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Well the PHX market rite now for me is DEAD. I used to drive for veyo also so Im used to these type of pax. So I personally take these rides.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

This morning was a bit meh, but still made $89.15 in about 4.5 hours with app on all the time. First pickup was at 3am... Probably going to sleep in tomorrow and not drive at all. Need tie up some loose ends at day job before starting vacation on Thursday.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> Today was Monday 6-25- 2019
> 
> I made $366.72 in an extended session that was a result of my mistake around 9:45 pm that left me out until 11:45. My fault but I made $366 in ten hours.


Don't know about accuracy of your stated earnings but today's *Tuesday* June 25th not Monday. 
Check your earnings again just in case date is not only mistake.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

PHX X ant, drove this morn from 515 to 1115. Grossed 100. It's a slow market right now. Keep on foraging?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Today was a little better. I worked 12:30 to 5:30.

Uber, 7 rides, $61.55
Lyft, 6 rides, $70.42

Total, $131.97

$26.39/hr


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Nothing.... Couldn't bring myself to sign on


----------



## UberNorthDfw (Nov 22, 2014)

I finally caught a unicorn last night ! round trip from Dtw airport back to airport:

$217.40 including tips
214 miles
3.35 hours


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

UberNorthDfw said:


> I finally caught a unicorn last night ! round trip from Dtw airport back to airport:
> 
> $217.40 including tips
> 214 miles
> 3.35 hours


Nice!! Kudos


----------



## Jerseyguy72 (Aug 15, 2016)

I made (well, started) a new deck in my back yard. And I made a nice poop!


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Jerseyguy72 said:


> I made (well, started) a new deck in my back yard. And I made a nice poop!


You laid an Uber


----------



## MissTN (Jun 26, 2019)

Started driving last month (after being laid off from corporate job)...
Made this through Uber & about $125 through Lyft. Some days are much better than others!


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

welikecamping said:


> The last one I took, before this one, either ate or stole all my starburst


I stopped providing chewable candies after assorted passengers did this to me too. They know it's too good for them so they dont know how to act.



MissTN said:


> Started driving last month (after being laid off from corporate job)...
> Made this through Uber & about $125 through Lyft. Some days are much better than others!


Is that Nashville Tennessee market? But whatever market, you will do better once you learn the patterns.

It takes a few thousand rides to master your market.


----------



## MissTN (Jun 26, 2019)

Is that Nashville Tennessee market? But whatever market, you will do better once you learn the patterns.

It takes a few thousand rides to master your market.
[/QUOTE]

I'm in Knoxville, TN, big college town. Started right when finals was going on, so I was booming. Now, it's kinda slow. I've learned 1 major thing so far; rain/thunderstorms are wonderful for "business"! Seems like a lot of drivers get off the road & I'll have 1-3 in Que all of a sudden. Uber seems to remember me that next day & it feels like I'm bumped to head of que at airport. I'm getting the gist, basically accept all rides & they'll hand as many over as you will take, & vice versa....


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

No Prisoners said:


> Don't know about accuracy of your stated earnings but today's *Tuesday* June 25th not Monday.
> Check your earnings again just in case date is not only mistake.


It was slightly after midnight and I didn't Grok the change. Tuesday was a much more profitable day.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

MissTN said:


> Started driving last month (after being laid off from corporate job)...
> Made this through Uber & about $125 through Lyft. Some days are much better than others!


Sucks to hear you had to come to the dredges of rideshare. It is flexible (to an extent) and a job you can get without fighting other people in suits for the interview, but it don't pay too great and you'll kill your car and your health to make it pay anything worth talking about otherwise. Especially if you need it fulltime. Good luck with it though and hope this rideshare is just a bridge to get you back into better things. We're here to help and for the laughs.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

MissTN said:


> Uber seems to remember me that next day & it feels like I'm bumped to head of que at airport.


That's the Uber Honeymoon period for newbies. Enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

I knew it wouldn’t last. 

Had great days last week while the college World Series was going full strength in Omaha. Now it’s down to the final two teams and the ants are filtering back into Lincoln and it’s down right pathetic. 5.5 hours in and a grand total of $35.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> That's the Uber Honeymoon period for newbies. Enjoy it while it lasts.


If she just started, her honeymoon might last until college kids come back and the market picks back up again. Not going to be as easy anymore, though. Therefore learning your market is key.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Dog days of summer are here.

$178 over 9.25 hours. Hoping for some late tips to bring it up. This is far from brag worth, but I was actually able to get 8+ hours of pings.

Edit $182.41 / 9.25 hours.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

OldBay said:


> Dog days of summer are here.
> 
> $178 over 9.25 hours. Hoping for some late tips to bring it up. This is far from brag worth, but I was actually able to get 8+ hours of pings.
> 
> Edit $182.41 / 9.25 hours.


Just curious, what time of day do you drive?


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

SleelWheels said:


> Just curious, what time of day do you drive?


Morning and evening rush.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

OldBay said:


> Dog days of summer are here.
> 
> $178 over 9.25 hours. Hoping for some late tips to bring it up. This is far from brag worth, but I was actually able to get 8+ hours of pings.
> 
> Edit $182.41 / 9.25 hours.


That ain't bad b


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> That ain't bad b


If i could get 8 hours a day id be happy. But the pings hard stop, seem to be throttling me, lucky to get 5 hours a day.

I figure the more ants there are, the tighter they have to throttle ppl. The casuals and noobs probably don't even notice.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

Over 9000


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

MissTN said:


> Started driving last month (after being laid off from corporate job)...
> Made this through Uber & about $125 through Lyft. Some days are much better than others!


Reminds me of my first week. It will get better.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Wednesday night- thursday morning 20:30-8:26

$120ish taxable profit

$230 gross revenue
$70 taxi rental
30-35 gasoline (best guess)
$5ish tolls
(there's some vagueness)

To the best of my recollection i burned about 2 gallons of gasoline since my last fill up,


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

I got a late start this morning, things were pretty bad in the am. There was a long morning trip but app crashed and rider cancelled. Another long trip but the ahole was in a gated community and didn't provide a gate code. I texted him for code. Then I went to get gas. A half hour later he texted me the code. I responded, "please cancel, I needed the gate code when I was actually at the gate!" He cancelled.

When I was way far south in the boonies this am driving back to civilization, I accidentally took a ping from Karen who was even farther in the boonies for a medium trip. So I didn't cancel and neither did she. I just kept driving farther and farther away. It was a Mexican standoff until she finally cancelled after about an hour. Running Lyft in the mean time.

(Note: I took the ping because my AR is 85 and I didn't want to lose platinum. I take everything, cancel nothing! Doens't actually mean i do the trip..)

This afternoon I got horrible matches, a couple underage, a lady who put in wrong address.

But later this evening, I kept getting long trip after long trip. Lots of miles. My earnings were $228.77 over 9 total hours out of house, and expecting some late tips. 25/hr+ even with bad first half.

After dropping long trip into Arlington, got another long trip out to Falls Church. Out of all the ants in Arlington, I was the one picked for the job. Then got two other sizeable trips back through Louden County and to Arlington. A government MBA, a bipolar girl (she told me) who had totalled her car, and party of four sociable drinkers on a long multi stop trek.

I think this may be related to being Platinum. Stars align when you are a good ant.


----------



## d1a1v7e8 (Nov 22, 2017)

OldBay said:


> I think the people who report $40/hr as "decent" are turning off the app on return trips, and they probably aren't counting all the time before the first pickup and driving home after the last.
> 
> I see people report that they work 6.37 hours and make $275... The only way this happens if they are doing airport trips and are turning off the app on return. Were actually out there for 12 hours, they are just reporting what the app sees.
> 
> ...


Call me a liar all you want. I explained how I make what I make. Last night I had limited time so I went out for 5 hours. I made $207 and had no surge rides and drove 115 miles including all dead miles. It was a good night as more are around here this time of year.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

While past few weeks were a bit painful, between U/L I find I'm still making same hourly as before summer with only Uber. $986 / 43h (from time I leave driveway to return home) which is ~$23/hr before expenses.

If there is a difference between summer and rest of year its that there aren't as many busy hours, which means I have to drive a little bit every day. But if I keep grinding with both apps I'm doing ok.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

d1a1v7e8 said:


> Call me a liar all you want. I explained how I make what I make. Last night I had limited time so I went out for 5 hours. I made $207 and had no surge rides and drove 115 miles including all dead miles. It was a good night as more are around here this time of year.


Very good!! How much of that was tips?


----------



## d1a1v7e8 (Nov 22, 2017)

goneubering said:


> Very good!! How much of that was tips?


Very little. I get very little in tips. Maybe $10-$15


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

d1a1v7e8 said:


> Call me a liar all you want. I explained how I make what I make. Last night I had limited time so I went out for 5 hours. I made $207 and had no surge rides and drove 115 miles including all dead miles. It was a good night as more are around here this time of year.


Nearly $2/mi, wow you are a hero!

Reading these forums $1/mi is a good target for most people. You are elite.

Oh wait, you work in a market that pays 1.50/mi.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Nothing yesterday, we'll see what I make today.


----------



## ProudPappy (Jul 1, 2019)

Sunday nights in Sacramento, CA, USA … nope, they stink. 10 trips, $90, in 6 hours … was horrible. Switching to Sunday days from now on.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Sunday nights are only good if there's a Monday holiday. Least in my experience. People stay up later and are coming from late Sunday parties and stuff. If it's just a regular ass Sunday night you either got lucky as hell or you're not getting anything but Sleven and liquor runs very periodically.

Sunday nights in the city weren't bad when they had real promos, but now that they don't not worth it to ant it out. It's either be a lot lizard or take your ass home.


----------



## ProudPappy (Jul 1, 2019)

Gtown Driver said:


> Sunday night are only good if there's a Monday holiday. Least in my experience. People stay up later and are coming from late Sunday parties and stuff. If it's just a regular ass Sunday night you either got lucky as hell or you're not getting anything but Sleven and liquor runs very periodically.


Good to know, this is my first week (partial / 5 days) &#8230; so still working out how this all works. :-\


----------



## d1a1v7e8 (Nov 22, 2017)

OldBay said:


> Nearly $2/mi, wow you are a hero!
> 
> Reading these forums $1/mi is a good target for most people. You are elite.
> 
> Oh wait, you work in a market that pays 1.50/mi.


Lol not even close


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Last night i pulled in $300, profit of $200ish.

A complete anomoly thou, had a trip from Orlando to Daytona beach that made up almost $200 of that and took over 2 1/2 hours to take out there and get back to town.


----------



## ThatGuyPaul (Apr 26, 2019)

I made a pizza today, it was pretty good.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

ThatGuyPaul said:


> I made a pizza today, it was pretty good.


Several days ago I learned the secret to a decent freezer Pizza. Preheat the oven (I have an electric oven) to 550 degrees Fahrenheit. Preheat it all the way to 550. Put the pizza directly on the rack for exactly 8 minutes. You're welcome!


----------

